# Gentoo hardened as KVM guest

## somebears

Hello  :Smile: 

I am trying to install gentoo hardened on a KVM Vserver. I did switch to the hardened toolchain und did a whole system rebuild. So far everything worked without a problem. The only problem is, when I use the hardened kernel, the system does not boot. 

There is no output into logfiles, nor can I see the output at boottime.

I tried various .configs; one with gernkernel, one 99% copied from the working vanilla-kernel and one made from scratch. same result

Does anyone have any experience witch such issues? Do you want all the .config files?

[Edit:] sorry, got cut off there!

As previously stated, I have no issues at all, when I am using the vanilla kernel. But using the hardened kernel, even with all the "hardened stuff"  disabled results in an unbootable system. I think one of the secutity patches conflicts with my system. Is there any way to find out, what it is?

----------

## nix213

This may be a long shot, but I was looking at this page over here ("Setting up grsecurity + gentoo in a VM"), and noticed this part:

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure you disable Paravirtualized guest support under Processor type and features in any case. Enabling that causes the system to not boot.

 

----------

## somebears

Thanks for sour reply! 

The option was disabled in all my Kernels :/

I tried a never version of hardened-sources, no improvement

I will reinstall my system once again tomorrow.... maybe it helps

----------

## Hu

If the system boots correctly under vanilla, then the problem is almost certainly related to the hardened kernel itself.  A full system reinstall is unlikely to fix things.  Please try to obtain the boot output.

----------

